
Steve Jobs: “Folks Who Want Porn Can Buy An Android Phone” - fogus
http://www.cultofmac.com/steve-jobs-folks-who-want-porn-can-buy-an-android-phone/39165?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+cultofmac%2FbFow+%28Cult+of+Mac%29
======
dpritchett
The TC article linked from cultofmac is on the front page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1278769>

